# Labeler Damaged Shirts



## Muck (Aug 7, 2011)

I've just had our first line of t-shirt's re-labeled and have noticed some obvious damage to some of the shirts including bad stitching and markings.

I'd now like to ensure that our future stock is covered for damage. So does anyone have a contract that they use to transfer stock to suppliers, so that it's clear that the supplier is liable for damaged stock?

Thanks!


----------



## AtkinsonConsult (May 2, 2011)

Marley:

You should inventory the damage and report the challenge to the manufacturer or distributor. You handle it professionally, you should be able to get a credit. Some manufacturers will want the items sent to them, some won't. 

-M


----------



## Muck (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for the advice - we've spoken with the labelers and we wont be paying them for the work, and have found a new labeler who is going to help us fix the mess the first labeler made.

We're quite small and this is our first run, so we figured there would be some hic-ups and are taking this in stride. Just glad it happened with a relatively small run, rather than later down the line.

Thanks again M!


----------

